# [Python] Deux versions après update :? [resolu]

## Mickael

Bonjours,

mais que se passe t-il? je viens de faire mon python updater, et la version 2.4 est toujours présente. C'est louche ou bien je perds de l'huile??

----------

## Bapt

C'est normal, python est slotter (comme gcc) donc une nouvelle version majeure ne supprime pas la précédente.

----------

## Mickael

Merci Bapt, je retourne dans ma grotte....

----------

## kernelsensei

par contre je te conseille de faire un python-updater histoire de reinstaller pour la version 2.5 tous les modules que t'avais pour la version 2.4.

----------

## xaviermiller

hello,

python-updater réinstalle python 2.4 si un ebuild en a explicitement besoin (dans mon cas : csound)  :Wink: 

----------

## zyprexa

[HS]

En parlant de python : chamboulement à l'horizon

[/HS]

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et c'est possible de supprimer la 2.4 sans problèmes ?

----------

## geekounet

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Et c'est possible de supprimer la 2.4 sans problèmes ?

 

Tu peux tenter un emerge --ask --prune python, le dernier portage est assez intelligent pour vérifier les dépendances avant de virer le package, ça évite de le virer s'il est nécéssaire. Donc s'il veut pas, c'est simplement que t'en a encore besoin.

Et s'il le vire bien, pense à faire un revdep-rebuild après, j'ai dû recompiler OpenOffice après, vu qu'il était linké dessus.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Et avec paludis ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

Rassure toi k_s j'ai posté après le python-updater.  :Wink: 

----------

